# Kovalchuk



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ilya Kovalchuk just signed a 17 year deal with the New Jersey Devils for 100 million dollars. I'm just glad that Kovy is out of the SE Division, cause I got tired of seeing him flop and dive every time he played against the 'Canes!! I guess signing him long term will help the Devils with scoring, but if they ever start enforcing the Unsportsmanlike Conduct for Diving( I know they enforce it now, but not strictly like they should), he will cost them alot of penalty minutes though LOL!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I stopped watching hockey 3 years ago for no particular reason 

I looked this up on 3 different places before I believed it. 17 years?!?!?! wow. Hockey is awesome these days.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks like the NHL has found some irregularities in the contract so they voided it LOL.

http://sports.espn.go.com/new-york/nhl/news/story?id=5396861


----------



## Gibson39 (Aug 7, 2010)

Dan9 said:


> Looks like the NHL has found some irregularities in the contract so they voided it LOL.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/new-york/nhl/news/story?id=5396861


ha ha, kovy fails yet again


----------

